# Sbagli di bambini



## Dminor

Potreste darmi qualche esempio di sbagli fatti tipicalmente da bambini?  Credo siano sopratutto i sbagli di eccezioni sulla morfologia (come il più logico "tritto" invece di "terzo").


----------



## sabrinita85

Dminor said:
			
		

> Potreste fornirmi qualche esempio di sbagli fatti tipicamente dai bambini?  Credo siano soprattutto sbagli sulle eccezioni morfologiche (come il più logico "tritto" invece di "terzo").


Guarda, i linguisti prendono sempre come esempio
*"piangiuto" (sarebbe --> pianto)* o simili, per descrivere il fatto che se il bambino fa un errore simile non è stupido, bensì è molto intelligente, perché si è creato una sua grammatica interiore: quindi se incontra un verbo come "piangere" che è simile a "volere", trasferisce le conoscenze di "volere" sul verbo "piangere", ed ecco che esce fuori "piangiuto" (come "voluto"); però ovviamente, il bambino non sa che "piangere" è un verbo irregolare e lo tratta come un regolare.


----------



## Dminor

Esatto, questo è anche il mio punto.  Ma non potevo pensare a esempi italiani..


----------



## jazyk

> Credo siano sopratutto i sbagli di eccezioni sulla morfologia (come il più logico "tritto" invece di "terzo").


Non capisco perché tritto sia più logico di terzo.


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Guarda, i linguisti prendono sempre come esempio
> *"piangiuto" (sarebbe --> pianto)* o simili, per descrivere il fatto che se il bambino fa un errore simile non è stupido, bensì è molto intelligente, perché si è creato una sua grammatica interiore: quindi se incontra un verbo come "piangere" che è simile a "volere", trasferisce le conoscenze di "volere" sul verbo "piangere", ed ecco che esce fuori "piangiuto" (come "voluto"); però ovviamente, il bambino non sa che "piangere" è un verbo irregolare e lo tratta come un regolare.


Bravissima, Sab! Un altro tipico su questo registro è 'facete' per 'fate', o 'dicete' per 'dite'. Mia figlia lo dice ancora a cinque anni e mezzo e io evito di correggerglielo, troppo divertente!
E poi ci sono anche le parole con una grafia un po' più complessa che vengono regolarmente storpiate, come 'tevelisione' in luogo di 'televisione'.


----------



## nardix

Complimenti per la domanda, molto bella!

Io ho due bimbi di 3 e 6 anni e sono una fonte inesauribile di errori in italiano e... di divertimento.

Un errore frequente -e difficilissimo da eradicare, non so perché- è:

*aprito *invece di aperto (Ho aprito la porta).

Come qualcuno ha già detto, l'errore classico (che denota in realtà conoscenza delle regole) è quello di usare il participio passato regolare su un verbo irregolare. Un altro esempio è:

*muovato* invece di mosso a (Il gatto si è muovato!).

Ciao!


----------



## cla07

Noi abbiamo riso come matti alla creazione di mia nipote per "pappagallo": "paccacallo".
Altro animale, altra storpiatura: "elefante" - "efelante". Ma poi ho scoperto che esiste un cartone animato dove si parla di "efelanti". Comunque è un errore frequente nei bambini.

Ciao. Claudia


----------



## claudine2006

Quando ero piccola, avevo un problema con la parola "termosifone" e la pronunciavo "temmotitone". Gli adulti mi chiedevano di pronunciarla per farsi quattro risate, finchè non adottai un _escamotage_: riscaldamento!


----------



## nardix

Un altro errore classico è quello di sbagliare l'ausiliare. Essere al posto di avere, o viceversa.
Ad esempio: "oggi abbiamo andato" invece di "oggi siamo andati". 
"Ho caduto", invece di "sono caduto", etc.


----------



## Antis

Spesso i bambini dicono "ma però".
In italiano è scorretto raddoppiare la preposizione che introduce un'avversativa. Tuttavia io credo che la cosa abbia una sua loigica...
anche se non ho capito ancora quale.

Da bambina mi è capitato di scrivere 
L'ARADIO anziché LA RADIO.

è divertente il fatto che la parola "azzurro"
deriva dall'arabo facendo lo stesso tipo di errore...
cioé la parola araba per dire azzurro inizia per Zeta.

Antis


----------



## sabrinita85

Antis said:


> Spesso i bambini dicono "ma però".


Purtroppo lo sento dire anche a molti "grandi"!


----------



## Alice Kirby

Io da piccola dicevo: "_cimpice e cimpicessa_" al posto di "_principe e principessa_". Credo siano errori di pronuncia dovuti alla poca esperienza in fatto di parlato. 
Penso però che l'errore più comune sia l'uso, appunto, del "_ma però_"


----------



## Saoul

Mio nipote ha raccontato alla nonna della nostra giornata ai giardini pubblici di Milano, dicendole (urlando come un pazzo): "Nonna, abbiamo preso la metroputtana" al posto di metropolitana. 
Io ancora rido, ma frequentemente si lancia in arditi usi dei verbi come quelli descritti da Necsus, oltre all'impossibilità di dire "aereo", producendo suoni come "aeio" "aireo", il tutto complicato da una erre blesa notevole.


----------



## Saoul

Un'altra struttura classica dei bambini è giochiamo + imperfetto.

Giochiamo che eravamo due cowboy?

Un classico.


----------



## Antis

Saoul said:


> Mio nipote ha raccontato alla nonna della nostra giornata ai giardini pubblici di Milano, dicendole (urlando come un pazzo): "Nonna, abbiamo preso la metroputtana" al posto di metropolitana.
> Io ancora rido, ma frequentemente si lancia in arditi usi dei verbi come quelli descritti da Necsus, oltre all'impossibilità di dire "aereo", producendo suoni come "aeio" "aireo", il tutto complicato da una erre blesa notevole.



perché... hai mai provato a chiamarti Francesca?

un nome che contiene almeno tre suoni 
in fondo alla lista di quelli "facili da imparare a pronunciare"...

prima di chiamano 
Fancheca
poi 
Fancecca
poi 
Fancesca
poi alla fine ce la fanno
e ti chiamano finalmente
Francesca.

però è molto dolce sentirsi chiamare Fancheca!!!
ci sono tre suoni che sono gli ultimi della


----------



## Antis

Saoul said:


> Un'altra struttura classica dei bambini è giochiamo + imperfetto.
> 
> Giochiamo che eravamo due cowboy?
> 
> Un classico.




Se fossi meno ignorante mi ricorderei più esattamente
cosa dicono di questo i semiotici... 
(tipo Eco, non la mia vicina di casa, intendo...). 
Mi pare che lo chiamino imperfetto dell'irrealtà.

... un classico che sarebbe interessante sapere
se è ricalcato da altri bimbi (un uso che si trasmette di bimbo in bimbo
giocando?) o... da dove proviene questo "così costante"
valore attribuito all'imperfetto?
L'ho sempre trovato molto interessante.


----------



## Jana337

I post sull'istruzione delle lingue straniere in Italia si trovano qui e "ma però" troverete qui. 

Jana


----------



## rericri

mia figlia di 4 anni non riesce a ricordare che non si dice "a me mi"


----------



## angelabonora

rericri said:


> mia figlia di 4 anni non riesce a ricordare che non si dice "a me mi"


 
Molto spesso in Emilia i bambini, e non solo loro, dicono "in dove". Mi sono accorta poi ascoltando gli anziani, che parlano  il dialetto, che dicono spesso _in dov_

Ciao 
Angela


----------



## Necsus

La mia quasi seienne ne ha detta una giusto stasera:
"questa gonna va bene a tutti, se qualcuna ha un po' di pancia si allunga, se no si _ammagra_". (!)


----------



## f4bo

Il primo posto secondo me spetta a "t'imparo"; capita spesso di voler dire: "adesso ti insegno una cosa" mentre spesso, e capita un po' a tutti, bambini, anziani e adulti, che esca dalla bocca: "adesso ti imparo una cosa"
La cosa buffa che mi succede e' che, a forza di dirglielo, mio nipotino di 3 anni ha capito bene la cosa e appena mi scappa detto non perde mai l'occasione di umiliarmi: "no zio, non si dice ti imparo, si dice ti insegno"!


----------



## yuppiter

Buongiorno a tutti,
effettivamente i risultati delle storpiature infantili sono molto divertenti.
Non mi sembra sia stato citato l'errato uso degli accenti; ricordo mia figlia che girando per Milano leggeva a voce alta scritte e cartelli, uno in particolare: "passo carràbile" che pronunciava con l'accento sulla i "passo carrabìle".
Pronunciare a voce alta per ridere!
Y


----------



## GavinW

Poi c'è tutta la serie dei verbi intransitivi che vengono usati come verbi transitivi, tipo "scendimi il cane che lo  piscio " per dire "fai scendere il cane che lo porto a fare... pipì".

Ma altri avranno sentito altri esempi.

"In dove"? E' frequente dove abito io (nel senese). Viene pronunciato "'n dove" (e la relativa espressione "'n dov'è?"). Credo dicano lo stesso a Napoli ("A 'ro stà" -- but forgive my poor transliteration)

But these are all (mostly) adult "storpiature". Forse non sto rispettando molto bene lo thread iniziale, riferito ai bambini.


----------



## claudine2006

Necsus said:


> La mia quasi seienne ne ha detta una giusto stasera:
> "questa gonna va bene a tutti, se qualcuna ha un po' di pancia si allunga, se no si _ammagra_". (!)


E comunque "ammagrarsi" lo aggiungerei al vocabolario come neologismo, è un verbo che può risultare comodo.


----------



## Saoul

GavinW said:


> Poi c'è tutta la serie dei verbi intransitivi che vengono usati come verbi transitivi, tipo "scendimi il cane che lo  piscio " per dire "fai scendere il cane che lo porto a fare... pipì".
> 
> Ma altri avranno sentito altri esempi.
> 
> "In dove"? E' frequente dove abito io (nel senese). Viene pronunciato "'n dove" (e la relativa espressione "'n dov'è?"). Credo dicano lo stesso a Napoli ("A 'ro stà" -- but forgive my poor transliteration)
> 
> But these are all (mostly) adult "storpiature". Forse non sto rispettando molto bene lo thread iniziale, riferito ai bambini.



Si forse questi Gavin fanno più parte dei regionalismi o dei dialetti in qualche modo portati in Italiano. E poi se un bambino usasse quei termini lì, come minimo in punizione fino ai 18 anni.


----------



## danalto

Avete dimenticato il *cimena*, al posto di *cinema*.
Variante per *principe*: *pimpice*.

C'è poi il caso di mio figlio, che ha 12 anni, che ha parlato benissimo da subito...ma aveva inventato alcune parole che inseriva con non chalance nel dialogo 
Per *formaggio *diceva *pitanto*
*cannuccia *= *lulunda*
*macchina *= *banga*
*moto *= *bongo*
*motoscafo *= *bongocaco
telecomando = mammo
*(giusto per farvi fare due risate!)


----------



## angelabonora

Personalmente, da bambina di tre anni, avevo in odio la parola  fotografia, che diventava fronfrografia....


----------



## danalto

Il mio ex marito diceva invece *fratigofratia*.  
_ (ma non è per questo che mi sono separata)

(cmq, *scendimi il cane che lo piscio* mi fa sbellicare dalle risate!)
_


----------



## Saoul

Credo che chiamerò il telecomando "mammo" da oggi in poi. 
Io invece avevo delle difficoltà con il suono "tr" che diventava "cr".
Treno - Creno
Poltrona - Polcrona

E la "s" in mezzo a una parola era "t".
La macchina è rotta per me voleva dire che era di un bel colore rosso.
Non sono mai stato tanto "in bolla".


----------



## coppergirl

Ciao

Sebbene che io non sia madrelingua, quando ero piccola nei Stati Uniti, ho sovente sentito "pisghetti" invece di "spaghetti".

PS  Come sempre, potreste correggermi l'italiano?  Grazie mille!


----------



## angelabonora

coppergirl said:


> Ciao
> 
> Sebbene che io non sia madrelingua, quando ero piccola nei Stati Uniti, ho sovente sentito "pisghetti" invece di "spaghetti".
> 
> PS  Come sempre, potreste correggermi l'italiano?  Grazie mille!



Ciao Coppergirl,
anche se il forum non riguarda né grammatica, né cibo:
ecco

Sebbene io non sia di madrelingua, quando ero piccola negli Stati Uniti, ho sovente sentito dire "pisghetti" invece di "spaghetti"

Da buona bolognese ti sconsiglio "gli spaghetti alla bolognese " che nei menu inglesi perversono, non esistono a Bologna, ma solo tagliatelle (da me chiamate a tre anni "lellelle") alla bolognese

Buono il tuo italiano!

Ciao

Angela


----------



## coppergirl

Grazie, angelabonora, per le correzioni!


----------



## Necsus

angelabonora said:
			
		

> "gli spaghetti alla bolognese " che nei menu inglesi perversono


Scusa, Angela, ma... 'perversono'? E' tanto per restare in tema?


----------



## angelabonora

Necsus said:


> Scusa, Angela, ma... 'perversono'? E' tanto per restare in tema?



Ohi! ....sì sono rimasta in tema...o no....scusa era "perversono"  termine in disuso,  proveniente dal latino "pervertere = disporre in modo radicalmente diverso", arcaico italianizzato a mio uso e consumo.

Ciao
Angela


----------



## Necsus

angelabonora said:
			
		

> Ohi! ....sì sono rimasta in tema...o no....scusa era "perversono" termine in disuso, proveniente dal latino "pervertere = disporre in modo radicalmente diverso", arcaico italianizzato a mio uso e consumo.


Be', se proprio vuoi, puoi sempre rimanere nell'ambito del disusato ricorrendo alla versione italiana, leggermente meno obsoleta, ma forse anche leggermente più comprensibile per tutti, con "pervertono" (pervertire = 1. stravolgere, guastare, alterare; 2. rendere corrotto, depravato SIN. corrompere)


----------



## angelabonora

Bambini e non bambini in Romagna usano il verbo rimanere con l'ausiliare avere nel senso ad esempio: "ho rimasto due esami da sostenere".
 L'espressione mi ha sempre dato un po' fastidio, sbaglio io nel dire " mi sono rimasti due esami"?

Ciao
Angela


----------



## danalto

No, che non sbagli!

_(siamo conterranee, Angela?) _


----------



## sadtomato

spesso si dice "bévere" anziché "bere"...


----------



## Dragoberto

jazyk said:


> Non capisco perché tritto sia più logico di terzo.



credo che Dminor abbia mescolato gli ordinali italiani con quelli olandesi


----------



## kia76

mio figlio di due hanni era tutto soddisfatto x essersi "togliuto" le scarpe da solo  

e gli piacciono tantissimo i *d*reni 
e lui non è un bambino ca*pp*ivo 
(da quando ha imparato a pronunciare la R, si è dimenticato la T ...)

è da qualche settimana che ci fa impazzire, perchè continua a ripetere la parola "piteto"  e nessuno capisce cos'è. Io credo che lui intenda dire "potato" (in inglese) dato che è capitato di fargli vedere qualche puntata dei Teletubbies in lingua originale... ma non sono sicura... forse si è inventato tutto per divertirsi alle ns spalle, dato che per una volta siamo NOI a non capire LUI e continua a prenderci in giro!


----------



## kia76

Non è proprio uno "sbaglio" ma la figlia di una mia collega (3 anni) rivolta alla nonna che la tirava per un braccio:
"lasciami stare, anch'io son figlia di Dio"
adattando alla situazione una frase de "la vispa Teresa"

non è geniale?


----------



## micro

Un altro:

singolare: _amico_

plurale (giustamente): _amichi_


----------



## danalto

kia76 said:


> mio figlio di due anni era tutto soddisfatto x essersi "togliuto" le scarpe da solo
> 
> e gli piacciono tantissimo i *d*reni
> e lui non è un bambino ca*pp*ivo
> (da quando ha imparato a pronunciare la R, si è dimenticato la T ...)
> 
> è da qualche settimana che ci fa impazzire, perchè continua a ripetere la parola "piteto"  e nessuno capisce cos'è. Io credo che lui intenda dire "potato" (in inglese) dato che è capitato di fargli vedere qualche puntata dei Teletubbies in lingua originale... ma non sono sicura... forse si è inventato tutto per divertirsi alle ns spalle, dato che per una volta siamo NOI a non capire LUI e continua a prenderci in giro!


Tanto per restare in tema...


----------



## rocamadour

Mio figlio fino a qualche anno fa (adesso ne ha dieci) diceva "la *lucertula*" e "la *liguana*"... Noi non ce l'abbiamo mai fatta a correggerlo: era troppo divertente! E adesso che ha imparato i nomi corretti abbiamo un po' nostalgia di quegli strani rettili... 

Mi ricordo anche di una compagna che alle elementari scriveva "*l'ostraccio*", "*l'ostudio*"


----------



## Heliand

Mia figlia, quando l'abbiamo accompagnata al cinema a vedere Chicken Little, lo ha chiamato "cicchenlicche" (ha appena iniziato con l'inglese e quando tenta di pronunciare qualche parola nuova per lei, è un divertimento unico!!).


----------



## Akire72

Mia sorella da buona toscana invece di miei diceva "mia" (vernacolo). Mia mamma, che è sarda e pure maestra, un giorno l'ha corretta dicendole che si diceva miei e non "mia". Poco dopo la bimba le fa:
"mamma mi dai un biscottino MIEO?" e mia mamma: "Giulia non si dice mieo si dice mio" e lei tutta convinta e pure un po' stizzita "Eh no! Miei->mieo!!!" Analogia perfetta, MITICA!!


----------



## raffaella

Casa nostra è bazzicata da un animale strano, un insetto ferocissimo chiamato COCCOGRILLO!

In tema di verbi poi "salo" al posto di "salgo," "tieno" al posto di tengo e "vieno" al posto di vengo sono all'ordine del giorno.

Raffaella


----------



## Akire72

Mia nipote progredisce. All'inizio a maionese era la MANUESE, oggi come oggi è diventata la MARIONESE!!! Ci siamo quasi...

Anche noi abbiamo un animale in via d'estinzione in casa... la TATTAUGA!!


----------



## yuppiter

Questo sono proprio io (non so a quale età): contavo solo fino a cinque e il cinque diventava "cimpale".
Y


----------



## Akire72

Mi sono appena ricordata una cosa divertentissima della mia nipotina che sono un po' "uggiose" in fatto di abbigliamento. Infatti i jeans non li mettono perché le "ruvidano" e i maglioni neanche perché le "fanno stidio". I neologismi si sprecano a casa mia!!!


----------

